

Ask HN: What do you do when you find someone doing the same thing as you? - anonaccount1234

If you had been working on a startup for a few weeks, and were making significant progress, what would you do if you suddenly found someone doing nearly the same thing you were planning. This other company has funding (from big investors) and some traction (not huge though)?<p>That's my situation. I haven't incorporated or hired anyone or even taken money yet so I'm not in too deep yet. Do I soldier on?
======
charliepark
A lot of things factor into it.

Were you creating your solution because "nobody was doing it and you wanted to
see someone do it"? Might make sense to back off. On the other hand, if it was
because you see it as an area where you can come out with something novel, I'd
stick with it. The truth is, the fact that someone else is doing something
similar is a step towards validating your hypothesis that the service is
needed.

If you're going to let the fact that they're in the same space as you keep you
from pursuing your idea, consider your dedication to it, and whether you
really want to invest what it'll take to get this off the ground. You're never
going to be wholly original. The question is whether you can execute well on
your idea.

If you're passionate about what you're building, I'd stick with it.

------
zacharycohn
How do you think your implementation compares to theirs? Competition can drive
both of you to be better.

~~~
anonaccount1234
It is eerily similar. I do have some differences but they aren't major.

